# Unfortunately, <Name> has stopped.



## LucasZL (15. Jan 2013)

Direkt zu Anfang: Ich bin noch ein absoluter Anfänger und wir machen das im Unterricht jz seit ein paar Wochen.

Das Problem: Ich möchte von der MainActivity.java zu einer zweiten Java wechseln (über einen Button) aber nur wenn im Feld Nutzername und Passwort das richtige steht. Wenn dort was falsches steht kommt auch die richtige Meldung "Das Passwort/Der Nutzername ist falsch!" Nur wenn alles stimmt dann kommt die im Titel stehende Fehlermeldung und ich finde den Fehler nicht.


```
package com.example.fehlermeldung;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.app.AlertDialog;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.EditText;

public class MainActivity extends Activity {


    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
    }
 

    public void alertBox(){
    	// prepare the alert box                   
        AlertDialog.Builder alertbox = new AlertDialog.Builder(this);
        
        // set the message to display
        alertbox.setMessage("Das Passwort/Der Nutzername ist falsch!");
        
        // show it
        alertbox.show();
    }

 
    public void OnClick (View view){
    	EditText Psw = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.Passwort);
    	String text = Psw.getText().toString();
    	
    	EditText name = (EditText)findViewById(R.id.Nutzername);
    	String textname = name.getText().toString();
    	
    	String username = "Admin";
    	String userpassword = "12345";
    	
    	if(text.equals(userpassword) && textname.equals(username)){   		   
    		        Intent Menue = new Intent(getApplicationContext(), ContentActivity.class);
    		        startActivity(Menue); 
    		        setContentView(R.layout.menue);	        
    	
    	}
    	
       	else{  		
    	alertBox();
    	}
    	
    }
}
```

[XML]
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:background="@drawable/background_1" >

    <EditText
        android:id="@+id/Nutzername"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
        android:layout_marginTop="64dp"
        android:ems="10" 
        android:inputType="text"
        android:text="@string/Nutzername"/>


    <EditText
        android:id="@+id/Passwort"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
        android:layout_marginTop="156dp"
        android:ems="10"
        android:inputType="textPassword" 
        android:text="@string/Psw"/>

    <Button
        android:id="@+id/button1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_below="@+id/Passwort"
        android:layout_centerHorizontal="true"
        android:layout_marginTop="56dp"
        androidnClick="OnClick"
        android:text="@string/anmelden" />

</RelativeLayout>
[/XML]


```
package com.example.fehlermeldung;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.app.AlertDialog;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.ArrayAdapter;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.widget.ListAdapter;
import android.widget.ListView;

public class ContentActivity extends Activity {
	
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.menue);
    }


    public void zueigenefehler (View view){
    	setContentView(R.layout.eigenefehler);
    }
    public void zufehlerliste (View view){
    	setContentView(R.layout.fehlerliste);
    }
    public void zuraumsuchen (View view){
    	setContentView(R.layout.raumsuchen);
    }

    public void zufehlermelden (View view){
    	setContentView(R.layout.fehlermelden);
    }
	
/*	public void eigeneFehlerListeArray(){
		   
		   //Initialisiert ArrayList
		   List<String> eigeneFehlerListeArray = new ArrayList<String>();
		   String fehler = "Fehler";
		   
		   //Füllt das Array:
		   for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)
		   {
		   eigeneFehlerListeArray.add(fehler+i);
		   }
		   
		   ListAdapter adapter = new ArrayAdapter(getApplicationContext(), android.R.layout.simple_list_item_1, eigeneFehlerListeArray);
		   
		    final ListView lv = (ListView)findViewById(R.id.eigenefehlerliste);

		    lv.setAdapter(adapter); 
		    }
*/	   
}
```

Ich habe die App sowohl auch mehreren echten Handys als auch auf dem Emulator getestet doch es ging nie.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Jan 2013)

Hast du die zweite Activity auch in der Manifest bekannt gemacht? Poste vllt mal die AndroidManifest.xml.

Dann: Codeconventionen. 
Methoden/Felder/Variablen => schreibt man lowerCamelCase
Klassen => schreibt man UpperCamelCase


----------



## LucasZL (15. Jan 2013)

[XML]
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.example.fehlermeldung"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >

    <uses-sdk
        android:minSdkVersion="8"
        android:targetSdkVersion="15" />

    <application
        android:icon="@drawable/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name"
        android:theme="@style/AppTheme" >
        <activity
            android:name=".MainActivity"
            android:label="@string/title_activity_main" >
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />

                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
    </application>

</manifest>
[/XML]


----------



## LucasZL (15. Jan 2013)

Ok ich habe das jz in der Manifest manuell eingetragen und siehe da es funktioniert. DANKE!
Nur jetzt enstehen im Emulator zwei Apps und die eine heißt Menü wie ich die zweite Activity auch in der Manifest genannt habe. Nun habe ich da mal draufgeklickt und ich komme auch weiter auf die Menü seite wo man eigentlich das Passwort für eingeben muss. Wie kriege ich die jetzt wieder weg?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Jan 2013)

Indem du den Tag nicht 1:1 kopierst.


```
<activity android:name=".ContentActivity " />
```

reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## LucasZL (15. Jan 2013)

Danke ist jetzt verschwunden :toll:


----------



## schlingel (15. Jan 2013)

Für die Zukunft: Schau doch erstmal was Logcat ausgibt.


----------

